# Really rough, scratchy paws...



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Is there something I can use to soothe the roughness in Rocco's paws? They are so bad that he scratches me everytime he paws me, even at his softest attempt.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i know that feeling!!! it hurts! if you find out let me know!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I really like Musher's Secret

It's a bit expensive and there are other balms out there that I heard great things about (and forgot the name for... sorry) but that's the one I use and I'm happy with it.

I put it on my dog's paws maybe once a week in the summer and 3x a week in the winter right before going for a walk (unless you want wax paw prints all over your floor hehe) and it really helps heal and protect rough paws


----------

